# Rapper "Soulja Boy" belittles military in new song



## Fatalize (8 Sep 2011)

“F**k the FBI and the army troops … fighting for what? Be your own man… I’ll be flying through the clouds with green like I’m Peter Pan.”

http://smokingsection.uproxx.com/TSS/2011/09/soulja-boy-disses-american-armed-forces-and-the-backlash-begins

Very distasteful, but i'm sure he will apologize after the US Military starts boycotting him.


----------



## Occam (8 Sep 2011)

I'm thinking it's more a publicity stunt - which seems to be working.



Soulja Boy Apologizes to Soldier Boys

Original link

By Matthew Perpetua
September 7, 2011 8:55 AM ET

Soulja Boy apologized yesterday for lyrics in his song "Let's Be Real" that have offended some members of the U.S. Army, leading to reports that stores run by the military would not carry his new record.

In the song Soulja Boy raps, "Fuck the FBI and fuck all the Army troops /Fighting for what? /Bitch, be your own man." The emcee backed away from his words in a blog post on GlobalGrind.com. "When I expressed my frustration with the U.S. Army, not only did my words come out wrong, I was wrong to even speak them," he wrote.

The rapper further explained that he was venting frustrations tied into the economy and having grown up with constant war in the post-9/11 era. "I have watched our country fight two wars that seem like they are never going to end. I have seen thousands and thousands of our brave men and women get killed in battle and often times, I think for what?," he wrote. "A lot of people in this country are struggling to make ends meet and I think a lot about what if we had never gone to war."


----------



## ballz (8 Sep 2011)

Yeah right, like we're going to believe he actually thinks about anything other than green things and bling : What a clown.


----------



## aesop081 (8 Sep 2011)

Yawn.........


----------



## 211RadOp (8 Sep 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Yawn.........



Agreed


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Sep 2011)

Just another loser making a ton of cash off cheap publicity.


----------



## RememberanceDay (9 Sep 2011)

I have a lot of words I could say that would most likely get me banned, but most can probably figure it out.... I shall say that this absudity will no longer be near my playlist, and in even lower ranking than some of the worst 'stars' out there.


----------



## opp550 (9 Sep 2011)

:facepalm:

A view on Soulja Boy from the Britsh Army:

http://www.arrse.co.uk/wiki/Soulja


----------



## Greymatters (13 Sep 2011)

Just another wanna-be-tough-guy putting down the actual tough guys...


----------

